

IBM: first real-time simulation of the brain that exceeds the scale of a cat - ca98am79
http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/28842.wss

======
jacquesm
That's great progress. Can someone more versed in this stuff explain why they
think this will help to make computers use less power ? The brain is very
power-efficient, but that is because of its engineering, not the logic hookup
and this simulation seems to concentrate mostly on how it works from a logical
(soft) perspective, not on how the 'wetware' component works.

Running a brain a bit larger than that on a cat on something the size of
bluegene seems to be rather less efficient than the cat. What am I missing?

